# Quickie Fence



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I made pvc fence for my graveyard the cheap/fast way,
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/?action=view&current=halloween275.jpg
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/?action=view&current=halloween276.jpg
Here is a close-up, the vertical bars are 1/2 inch pvc, the cross bars are 3/4 inch pvc and the posts between each section are one inch pvc.
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/?action=view&current=halloween320.jpg
Took a $5 garden arch and spray painted it black, if you can see it behind our son and me:
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/?action=view&current=halloween331.jpg

Take a 10 ft. piece of 1/2 inch pvc and cut it into 3 pieces of different lengths. Cut a 10 ft. piece of 3/4 in. pvc in half. Lay the 2 halves on the ground and arrange the 3 (1/2 in.) pieces you cut onto them lining up the bottom. With a drill, screw the pieces onto the bottom "cross bar" then if you want them all wonky like I did, arrange them to your liking and screw them to the top cross bar.
Repeat this process for as many fence sections as you like.
Cut a 10 ft. piece of 1 or 2 inch pvc into 3 equal pieces. Repeat this until you have as many "fence posts" as you need for between your sections.
Paint your fence. I used black spray paint, I meant to put finials on all of the ends but didn't get time so that is why the white is showing on them. I had skelly hands on them the year before but they almost all fell off.
We have sandy soil so I was able to stick dowels into the ground and slide the fence and fence posts over it. That is what makes them stand up. If you have clay or hard soil you may not be able stick a wooden dowel into it without breaking it, so you may need to buy a piece of rebar for each fence section and post.

As I said, this is very cheap and quick to make. From two 1/2 inch pvc pipe, two 3/4 inch pvc pipe and one 1 inch (or 2 inch, whichever you prefer) pvc pipe, you will get 10 feet of fence. Add a couple cans of cheap spray paint and 5 dowels or rebars and you have a good starter cemetary fence!


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

You have some awesome ideas and your yard looks awesome. I hope your family and home are okay after all the hurricanes.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this for anyone looking for something to throw together yet add some oomph to their yard.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Thanks IshWitch for that easy to do fence. I think I can actually do that and I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting! That is the type of fence I've been wanting to make; all "wonky", as you say. My husband asked me to print the instructions and is taking them to Home Depot in a few days.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

That is an achievable fence that is perfect for that perfect scene on the edge of those perfect woods. Too bad I still live in a neighborhood.


----------

